# Bluetooth (AR5BBU22) scan ergebnislos

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe da eine kleines Problem wo mir leider auch Google nicht wirklich weiterhilft.

Es geht um das bei meinem Laptop integrierte Bluetooth.

Auf den ersten Blick scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein und bis jetzt konnte ich auch noch keine Fehlermeldungen finden (dmesg oder syslog) aber dennoch bleibt jeder scan mit hcitool (und folglich auch mit allem anderem was darauf aufbaut) ergebnislos. An einem RFKILL kann es auch nicht liegen denn das habe ich bereits überprüft und sichergestellt das es eingeschaltet ist.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte?

lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:288a Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0489:e03c Foxconn / Hon Hai 

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse
```

lsusb -t

```
/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 3, If 0, Class=HID, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 5000M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 3: Dev 3, If 0, Class='bInterfaceClass 0x0e not yet handled', Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

        |__ Port 3: Dev 3, If 1, Class='bInterfaceClass 0x0e not yet handled', Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

        |__ Port 6: Dev 4, If 0, Class='bInterfaceClass 0xe0 not yet handled', Driver=btusb, 12M

        |__ Port 6: Dev 4, If 1, Class='bInterfaceClass 0xe0 not yet handled', Driver=btusb, 12M
```

hciconfig 

```
hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 60:D8:19:29:C5:68  ACL MTU: 1022:8  SCO MTU: 183:5

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN 

        RX bytes:1251 acl:0 sco:0 events:61 errors:0

        TX bytes:1711 acl:0 sco:0 commands:54 errors:0
```

rfkill list

```
0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: acer-bluetooth: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

2: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

3: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   56603  1 

rfcomm                 27873  12 

bnep                    9343  2 

snd_seq_dummy           1231  0 

snd_seq_oss            23883  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4740  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41960  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4577  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            30218  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12321  1 snd_pcm_oss

af_packet              22179  2 

joydev                  8886  0 

uvcvideo               53284  0 

btusb                   9582  2 

videodev               66234  1 uvcvideo

bluetooth             117881  23 rfcomm,bnep,btusb

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     7807  1 videodev

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     21218  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    41003  1 

nvidia              12054149  0 

arc4                    1274  2 

ath9k                  72476  0 

mac80211              191455  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            1848  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              325337  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

acer_wmi               18255  0 

rts_pstor             254979  0 

ath                    13261  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

psmouse                56759  0 

snd_hda_intel          20103  2 

i2c_i801                7278  0 

snd_hda_codec          70969  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

serio_raw               3869  0 

snd_hwdep               5258  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                56399  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

xhci_hcd               64676  0 

ehci_hcd               33451  0 

snd_timer              15757  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    48403  16 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

atl1c                  27055  0 

soundcore               4640  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6099  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cfg80211              134670  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

unix                   22453  488
```

----------

## l3u

Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit einem Bluetooth-Dongle, da konnte ich zwar Verbindungen herstellen, aber nur von dem Gerät aus, mit dem ich verbinden wollte. hcitool scan hat nie was gefunden … irgendwann hab ich mir dann gedacht, ich probier’s mal mit einem anderen Dongle und siehe da – alles geht. War also entweder ein Hardwaredefekt oder Linux mochte einfach das Dongle nicht mehr (lief früher problemlos – und das neue hat den selben Chipsatz).

Vielleicht ist’s bei dir auch ein komisches Hardwareproblem?

----------

## schmidicom

An einen Hardwaredefekt habe ich auch schon gedacht aber unter Windows 7 funktioniert das ganze einwandfrei.

Nur unter Linux bleibt der scan ergebnislos und es können auch keine Verbindungen hergestellt werden egal von welcher Seite.

----------

## schmidicom

Nach langen Stunden mit Google habe ich nun eine Vermutung woran es liegen könnte.

Bei einigen Vorgängermodellen meines Laptops mussten viele Linux-User wegen massiver ACPI-Fehler (vor allem im Bezug auf Bluetooth) eine neue DSDT-Tabelle verwenden. Um nun mal nachzusehen ob bei meinem Laptop auch eine Fehlerhafte DSDT-Tabelle vorhanden sein könnte habe ich meine mal mit "iasl" decompiliert und danach unverändert wieder compiliert.

Das ist dabei herausgekommen:

```
schmidicom@slap ~/Dokumente $ su -c 'cp /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT /home/schmidicom/Dokumente/DSDT && chown schmidicom:users /home/schmidicom/Dokumente/DSDT'
```

```
schmidicom@slap ~/Dokumente $ iasl -d DSDT 

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20111123-64 [Mar  1 2012]

Copyright (c) 2000 - 2011 Intel Corporation

Loading Acpi table from file DSDT

Acpi table [DSDT] successfully installed and loaded

Pass 1 parse of [DSDT]

Pass 2 parse of [DSDT]

Parsing Deferred Opcodes (Methods/Buffers/Packages/Regions)

..................................................................................................................

Parsing completed

Found 5 external control methods, reparsing with new information

Pass 1 parse of [DSDT]

Pass 2 parse of [DSDT]

Parsing Deferred Opcodes (Methods/Buffers/Packages/Regions)

..................................................................................................................

Parsing completed

Disassembly completed, written to "DSDT.dsl"
```

```
schmidicom@slap ~/Dokumente $ iasl -tc DSDT.dsl 

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20111123-64 [Mar  1 2012]

Copyright (c) 2000 - 2011 Intel Corporation

DSDT.dsl     36:     External (\TNOT)

Error    4074 -                     ^ Name already exists in scope (\TNOT)

DSDT.dsl   3046:                         Name (_T_2, Zero)

Remark   5011 -     Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_2)

DSDT.dsl   3047:                         Name (_T_1, Zero)

Remark   5011 -     Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_1)

DSDT.dsl   3048:                         Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -     Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   4393:                 Method (WM00, 3, NotSerialized)

Warning  1113 -                             ^ Not all control paths return a value (WM00)

DSDT.dsl   5616:                             Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -         Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   5686:                             Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -         Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   5756:                             Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -         Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   5826:                             Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -         Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   5976:                             Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -         Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   6054:                             Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -         Use of compiler reserved name ^  (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   7952:                 Add (Local0, 0x02)

Warning  1112 -                            ^ Result is not used, operator has no effect

DSDT.dsl   8088:                 Name (_T_2, Zero)

Remark   5011 -                           ^ Use of compiler reserved name (_T_2)

DSDT.dsl   8089:                 Name (_T_1, Zero)

Remark   5011 -                           ^ Use of compiler reserved name (_T_1)

DSDT.dsl   8090:                 Name (_T_0, Zero)

Remark   5011 -                           ^ Use of compiler reserved name (_T_0)

DSDT.dsl   9691:                 Method (_CRS, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  1113 -                             ^ Not all control paths return a value (_CRS)

DSDT.dsl   9691:                 Method (_CRS, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  1105 -                             ^ Reserved method must return a value (Buffer required for _CRS)

ASL Input:     DSDT.dsl - 10115 lines, 337179 bytes, 3669 keywords

Hex Dump:      DSDT.hex - 349593 bytes

Compilation complete. 1 Errors, 4 Warnings, 12 Remarks, 18 Optimizations
```

Dummerweise sagt mir das wenig, aber vielleicht fällt ja einem von euch was dazu ein?

Hier ist noch die DSDT.dsl Datei falls jemand einen Blick darauf werfen möchte (leider unvollständig, war wohl zu gross):

http://nopaste.info/74927edffb.html

----------

